# Baby goat with scours. Maybe a little blood in stool?



## Amiekers (Mar 17, 2014)

Hello everyone! So it's been awhile since I've been on here. Lots of crazy stuff! We recently lost one our goats earlier this week to do a sickness of some kind. I was thinking at first a worm overload due to losing weight, anemia, extreme diarreah ect, so I wormed her and gave her electrolytes and a b12 shot. She didn't respond, so then I was thinking maybe a grain overload, so I cut off her off of her grain for a day and gave her another b12 shot and some probios and electrolytes. Nothing. Still extremely bad diarreah and still not responding. I went out to check on her in the morning and she was laying down and all I could think was "crap!" well, it turns out she was preggers! I saw two little hooves sticking out of her, so I delivered the baby and he was doing great. Mom retained the placenta though and was sooooo weak. I called my vet and his first first thought was worms but then he said maybe Coccidiosis. He said the pregnancy wouldn't have had anything to do with her being sick? She had retained the placenta, so he gave me a shot of oxytocin, some banamine, and some sulfa oral antibiotics o give her. He said that if it was coccidiosis the Sulfa would take care of it, and if it's a different bacterial infection, the Sulfa would also take care of that. Well, the next morning she was so close to death :/ we made the decision to put her down and hand rear her little one. He had normal baby goat poo at first, however now (for the last 2 days) It has been going between slighty runny and yellow to watery yellow/orange. I have been alternating milk feedings and feeding water with electrolytes to try and keep him hydrated. He is peeing all the time and a TON at one time! This morning, my fiance woke me up and told me Herman (the baby goat) had some blood in his poop. There were no visible clots, just some string that looked kinda red tinged. Could it just be gut irritation? Am I feeding him wrong? Could it be the same thing his mom had? If so, could I use the Sulfa on him? running off to the store soon to get a thermometer to check his temp.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

A temp would be good as soon as you can get back....
how old is the baby...
what are you feeding, 
how much and how much does baby weigh...

Could be a few things going on...we can be a better help once we know...cocci can cause blood in poo along with the runs...Ecoli can as well...once we know more we canpoint you in the right direction....in the mean time...off milk for 12-24 hours to givehis tummy a rest...give electrolytes in stead...pepto to sooth tummy and dry his bum can help as well...


----------



## Amiekers (Mar 17, 2014)

Alrighty, so his temp is 101.7. He was born monday morning at 11:30 am. He is peeing clear and tons of it. His last poop was solid, somewhat darker but still kinda like a burnt brown color. I have been feeding him about 3 ounces every 3-4 hours since Monday. Monday and most of Tuesday I was feeding him MannaPro Kid Colostrum Supplement. Tuesday evening I began feeding kidNUTRITION Sav-A-Kid goat kid milk replacer. Wenesday afternoon when he begain to have the runs, I supplemented in between feedings with about 3-4 ounces of MannaPro goat electrolyte. So every 2 hours he was being fed. First milk, then two hours and electrolytes, then two hours and milk ect. Today he has had a milk feeding in the morning, then I have been doing electrolytes since his poop which I thought had some blood in it. The electrolytes that I have been giving him turns orange when mixed with water. Do you think it could just be that and I am possibly overreacting?


----------



## Amiekers (Mar 17, 2014)

He does sleep a bunch. We have a little tub for him and he'll be up for a bout an hour, hour and a half and then go lay down for anywhere from 25 minutes to an hour. He was running and jumping around last time I got him up. He seems ok. He has been crying a little more than usual this morning. He normally does the belly yells when we pick him up at first, now its down to some grunts and a tiny little baby bleat. He has no problem hollering when he is "lost" though lol He has good color in his membranes, his eyes are normal, a little wobbly when he walks but he's on linoleum half the time, so i can't say that blame him. I have been trying to keep him off of the ground anywhere the other goats have been just in case it is coccidiosis. He goes into a different field for play time but he doesn't play too much. He will stand there until he gets bored, then runs to me (the milk bag lol) and head bumps my leg. He likes to run over our dogs when they are laying down though and they tolerate really well  I was thinking earlier, if his mom had either e.coli or coccidiosis could it have passed onto him before he was born?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The Sav-A-Kid milk replacer is not good. Go with electrolytes for 24 hours. Then go with regular whole milk from the grocery store.


----------



## Amiekers (Mar 17, 2014)

yikes! Is there a good one? This was the only one my feed store carried :/ I will do the whole milk. Should I gradually switch or just start him on it immediately after the electrolyte period? Do I give him the same amount as the replacer? Should I water it down at all or just heat it up and give it to him? For being so expensive the Sav-a-kid sure has turned out to be a waste :/ What makes it so bad for them? Sorry for all the questions lol


----------



## Amiekers (Mar 17, 2014)

He just pooped again after i gave him about 3.5 ounces of electrolytes. It's all a light brown, no orange or yellow or red. It's all liquid though. No solid whatsoever. No mucus, just extremely watery. He seems to be feeling a lot better though. He has been Rompin around more, running full bore towards me or the dogs and making more noise. Is this good or bad?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you do the 24 hours of electrolytes, you can just go to the whole milk. Do NOT water it down. Can be fed the same amount as replacer.


----------



## Amiekers (Mar 17, 2014)

Thank you so much! I'll keep ya posted on hows he's doing!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good. I hope he does well for you.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ksalvagno said:


> The Sav-A-Kid milk replacer is not good. Go with electrolytes for 24 hours. Then go with regular whole milk from the grocery store.


Agree 100% it's not a good replacer

Sounds like the save a kid replacer has caused issues in his digestion causing the bleeding and runs. You have great advise here and I hope he's back to a normal baby kid


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree...: ) also give him pepto to dry him up and sooth his tummy...


----------



## Amiekers (Mar 17, 2014)

How much pepto should I give him?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

3-4cc every 6 hours till his stools firm up


----------



## Amiekers (Mar 17, 2014)

So he still has the runs, but it is slowly starting to firm up. I got kinda scared at first by how runny his poo was, straight water! Poor guy  He was running around in the kitchen and playing with our cat, and then next thing you know, he sneezed and pooped at the same! I have to say, I feel awful for finding it kind of funny but he just went right back to playing away while I cleaned it all up lol I went to the Goat-link website and saw the four day feeding schedule for gradualy switching to them to whole milk and I think I might give that a try. The website was saying that it helps their tummies adjust better. Thanks again for all the advice! I will post up a few pictures so you can all meet Herman!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you mean to put him back on the milk replacer and then slowly switch over, don't do it. You will put him right back where he was. Also don't mix electrolytes and milk in the same bottle.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree,I wouldnt puthim back on the save a kid...once you have him on electros there is no need to switch slowly..his tummy is already empty and ready...how ever you do need to watch him, weigh him and feed him what he needs...not too much...
so weigh him and multiply that by 16 to gethis weight in oz..then multiply that by 10-12% to see how much he needs per day..then divide into 3-4 bottles a day...after each feeding..feel babies tummy...you want a pretty flat but firm tummy...too poochy is too much milk and sinken in is not enough..adjust 1/2 oz +/- at a time until you find what he needs...re weigh him weekly and adjust the amount he needs...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes the save a kid is garbage and I would never start him back on it. Great advice from Karen and Cathy. Please follow their instructions.


----------



## Amiekers (Mar 17, 2014)

definitely not going back on Sav-A-Kid. Threw it out this morning. I did mix a bottle with both together (electrolytes and milk) but it looked really bubble (like soap was in it) so i tossed it and just fed separate. I was thinking I was doing the wrong thing by not feeding together until I read your comment Karen, but it just looked so bad I couldn't bring myself to give it to him! Glad I didn't! His runs have almost completely stopped, he goes more than 5 minutes without pooping now lol He is still happy and bouncy and starting to come when we call his name  Is there a way that I can post a video of him on here? Here is a pic of him on day 1


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute. You can post videos on here but I don't know how.

Just put a pinch of baking soda in his bottle of milk.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Post a link after uploading to you tube should work


----------



## Amiekers (Mar 17, 2014)

i have yet to figure out how youtube works lol murphey is 3 weeks old now and doing fantastic on whole milk! we had an incident yesterday where my dogs ripped our couch cushions up while I was at work and murphey ate a little piece of the foam while i was cleaning it all up :GAAH: he has yet to poop since last night. shuld I give him an enema? his temp is fine and he is active all the time so i'm not sure if it's just slowly passing or if it's plugged him up?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad he is doing well. Won't hurt to give an enema.


----------



## Amiekers (Mar 17, 2014)

here are both of our new kids! murphey is the small one and nigel is the long eared giant! an also now 24 hours old! :cake:


----------

